# UHF vs RF



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Is there a difference between UHF and RF as far as remotes are concerned?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

UHF is the portion of RF being used. The terms get used interchangeably, though if you're talking about Dish receivers you need to specify UHF or UHF Pro.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

UHF, or Ultra-High Frequency, is RF (Radio Frequency) and is a designated band
of the RF spectrum.

Perhaps you meant to ask is there a difference between IR (Infra-Red) and RF. 
IR remotes use an invisible light spectrum, require line-of-sight and will not 
transmit their signals through opaque objects such walls. Remote controls 
utilizing RF do not have to be aimed and will transmit through most solid objects. 
The primary limiting factor of RF remotes is distance.

Stories of next-door neighbors using RF remotes inadvertantly (or maliciously) 
changing each others' tv channels are legendary.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

No, I know the difference between IR and RF now that I've got an HR20 going lol. I've just seen some companies say RF and some say UHF and I was wondering if there was an actual difference between them (Why they'd label them differently).


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

They are the same thing -- as I 'splained above, UHF is a defined range of frequencies within the RF spectrum.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

To be completely fair... UHF and RF are not interchangable.

All UHF is RF.

However... all RF is NOT UHF.

As said a couple of times, UHF is a frequency subset of the RF spectrum.


----------

